# How much would a chameleon set up cost?



## reptile k1ng (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, 
I'm getting a chameleon in a couple of months:2thumb: I have to save up first:bash: But before I get saving I need to know how much all the decoration, lights ect, would cost I've already got a viv and the inferred bulb so apart from them few items how much would a cham set up cost. 


thanks Chris.


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

I spent around £250 per chameleon all in, deco included.


----------



## reptile k1ng (Jan 30, 2009)

Was that buying the viv as well


----------



## Oliver Dodds (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, viv (flexarium), UV starter, UV bulb, ceramic clamp lamp, pulse stat, ceramic bulb, decoration, waterfall for drinking, water bottle for spraying


----------



## reptile k1ng (Jan 30, 2009)

cool are flexariums good to keep chams in, and are they cheap.


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Think i spent around same amount. Flexs are very good cos they give good ventelation. You can still buy flexs on ebay. I got a 65 gallon for my baby cham. Which needs updating to 260 to give lots of room. I got all my stuff from ebay which saved loads x


----------

